# Enthusiast Key Tag Designs by Race-Tags.com



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

The holiday season is upon us and we understand it's often hard to find a gift for the automotive enthusiast who seems to already have everything - well, everything that doesn't cost hundreds of dollars 

Please check out the cool line of key tags we offer at www.race-tags.com.

A few examples:

*CEL tag in orange acrylic*:










*$9.95* - These make an excellent gift!

To order click *here*



*CEL tag in CNC-milled aluminum*:










*$19.95* - The workmanship on this design is amazing, and though it's a bit more than our other designs, those of you who know what it takes to CNC-mill something this small and intricate, will find the price to be more than reasonable.

To order click *here*



*VR6 Head Gasket in stainless steel*:










*$14.95* - Our new 3.2mm stainless steel design literally outweighs all other designs on the market. The heft and scratch-resistant nature of stainless steel makes for a far superior key tag.

To order click *here*



*Nürburgring Road Course*:










*$14.95*Part of our Race Track Silhouette series, the Nürburgring design is possibly the most well-known of them all. Made from 3.2mm-thick stainless steel, this key tag is sure to be a great conversation starter and a definite hit as a holiday gift for the driving enthusiast on your list.

To order click *here*



More designs available on our site, and new designs are in the works.

Happy Holidays!


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

More designs coming soon :thumbup:


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

"Black Friday" sale starts 12:00am EST Friday morning, and ends 11:59pm EST Sunday.

We'll post up special pricing later tomorrow


----------



## Race-Tags.com (Nov 8, 2010)

Special Black Friday sale pricing posted!


----------

